# Any Tractor fanatic's around SOO,Mi



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey all, just wondered if maybe any member's live near Saulte Ste Marie,Mi
just wondered, you never know when you might need a hand or can offer a hand.
If anyone is near enough, I'm pretty decent painter when weather permit's, and also do some powder coating-up to about 30" piece's.
I'm alway's willing to offer a hand if I can.....


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kinda hard to do much,with snow up to your hip pocket,ain't it ? LOL!
Born/raised in Michigan.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey, you bet we got a bunch today, thank goodness for Ol" Blue, I need to start moving some snow bank's for more storage.


----------

